# [2007] Innseason Points



## e.bram (Sep 25, 2007)

I like to hear some comments on Innseason Points. How do they compare to Wyndham and other points programs? Has anyone out there used them and were they satisfied from the fexability and value from the purchase price and MF viewpoints. Are their resorts maintained and staffed well?


----------



## Kenrabs (Sep 26, 2007)

I own weeks at Innseason Falls of Ogunquit. I avoided converting to points because of the price for 1, and 2 most of the valuable weeks are owned by deeded weeks owners so trying to use points to get summer beach weeks will be next to impossible. Where Pollard Brook has been expanding, there should be no problem getting weeks there. My weeks trade well for being an off and shoulder season weeks. The properties have good CSI ratings with II.  If you use Innseason to set up your exchange they charge about $20 more than if you did it through II yourself. So exchange with II and don't use Innseasons as the middle man. You would be better off buying a deeded week off e-bay for there properties.If you want to convert a deeded week to points it cost about $3,000. You can buy an off season week for $1 on ebay and convert it to about 50,000 points if you want to go that way.


----------



## Bwolf (Sep 26, 2007)

*InnSeason*

InnSeason is trying to set itself up as the "NorthEast Experience" and most of the resorts in its network are in the Northeast.  There are exceptions.  Check the website for information.  

Other than that, I can tell you the deeded, fixed week fixed unit property I own is so valuable they should pay me to convert to points.  But they ask me to pay them to get less value for my money.  :rofl: 

I don't talk points with them anymore.


----------



## Kenrabs (Sep 27, 2007)

Unless they were to build a new resort or 2, buying into their points is like buying an off season week. You do get a card that allows you to have day use at all their resorts instead of just your home resort with the points ownership.


----------



## b_newhall (Aug 17, 2010)

Will they even give you that card on a resale? Someone said they hold that for their sales so there is a perk to pay 4x the amount...


----------



## mdurette (Jan 8, 2011)

Bumping this.

Really interested in hearing from anyone that owns points and purchased resale.

1.  How hard is it to get days/weeks with the points?
2.  Do you get the card for use at all resorts anytime?


----------



## e.bram (Jan 8, 2011)

I own weeks at Surfside and have to call ahead for day use. I don't see how Innseason which is essentially also a weeks owner can give anyone carte blanche  for unreserved day use.


----------



## Smcdermott326 (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah the card is for any innseasons resorts anytime day use.  but some places like surfside institute a call ahead program because at high peak usage times, things may already be tough to manage the crowds.  I am sure if you showed up unannounced, they'd let you in.  I owned 75,000 points every other year and also bought a week at Pollard Brook on resale.  Just this weekend I converted it all over to points to take advantage of the flexibility of the points system and to also own at least a "weeks worth" of points so that I can book a year in advance.  If you don't own that much, your booking window for partial weeks is 4 months prior.  Resale's of weeks don't transfer gold card memberships that I know of.  So it may have cost me a bit to convert, but the week I had to trade up to points was worth 150K points.  This other week I purchased thorugh sellmytimeshare.com and as was the plan all along, parlayed it into all points.  Granted I could have kept the week along with my 75K points, but it is considered 2 separate memberships, maintenances, etc... Just my .02 cents...


----------

